# blown 61/2"s what should i replace with?



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

seeing as how all 4 of my kenwood 6 and 1/2"s are either shitty sounding or blown completely i'll be looking for two new sets of speakers.
the amp that will be pushin em is a Phoenix Gold Titanium 500/4ch.
the specs are like this (and these are RMS not MAX:
4ohms stereo @ 12.5 vdc (iasca/usac) 18x4
4ohms stereo @ 14.4 vdc 75x4
2ohms stereo @ 14.4 vdc 125x4
4ohms bridged @14.4 vdc 250x2

im not sure of my cars voltage but it should be "normal" just got a new altenator and battery.
im not concerned about losing the fade option if i can find a speaker that could handle 125 watts continous (the third option  )
i doubt it...
i've heard nothing but good things about the infiniti kappas.
im not rich....but i'll definately save up for some quality speakers. throw out them ideas!!!
the 500/4 is the top amp in the pic.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

2 questions:


How much are you willing to spend on a pair of new speakers?
How many watts RMS were your old Kenwood speakers able to handle? The reason I ask this is cause maybe you've been feeding too much power to your previous 4 Kenwood speakers causing them to crap out on you.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yep, need prices before we can recommend anything


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i'll drop $400 on both sets put together....but no more. that should be plenty

the kenwoods were 150 watts max. they were fine till i started messing with the amp. it was all my fault... 
next time i won't touch after the installers tune it.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

do you need all 4 speakers?
because you could get a VERY nice set of speakers for $400 that could take 250rms each and would sound better than 2 $200 speakers would.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

whoa!!! what can handle that much?? put those suckers in the front and power some cheap rears by the deck.
tell me tell me


----------



## absolute (Nov 18, 2003)

get memphis they are awsome sounding speakers very warm and fast, 400 for both will probably be the "m" class whic are the entry level prob about 200 for 2 pair, then you could step up to the multi sync's which would probably hit your limit- but they should only be available at specialty audio shops no bestbuy's or anything


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

xt_out said:


> whoa!!! what can handle that much?? put those suckers in the front and power some cheap rears by the deck.
> tell me tell me



haha, I'm not sure what I was thinking when I wrote that, I guess I thought it was 150 or 200 or something. Anyway if you kept the gain low you could run a number of speakers with that. Dynaudio, Boston Acoustics, Image Dynamics, and Diamond Audio all have speakers that are rated at 150+rms. Any of those should be able to handle 250 as long as you were careful, and headroom is ALWAYS a good thing.

edit: Just remembered that BA speakers are rated at 3ohm, I wouldn't want to risk that on the amp even though it would probably be fine.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

thanks guys.
i know of this really awesome, trustworthy shop...we'll see what i end up with!


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

i like my infinity 6 1/2"s.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

the kappas? what kind of amp is powering 'em neil?
i thought my kenwood excelon...6 1/2's sounded good. they were definately loud...but i want the best for my baby.
and i want to be able to hear something other than the bass from a w7=lots of bass


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

i have a couple RF power amps i got back in 1998 or so pushing i think 80x4RMS. They are pretty good amps (before their new stuff) but your phoenix gold are most likely better if PG makes stuff like they used to. I'd say 80x4 or 100x4RMS should be good to drive them well at least.

Of course there is other audiofile stuff out there as well like velodyne, MB, Boston etc. Image Dynamics used to make good stuff too in the heyday. 

The 6 1/2's should probably be crossed out around midrange. I cant remember where I have mine crossed. I think its something like 80 or 100 Hz. I typically let the sub handle below that.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The deepest forms of my hatred are reserved for the kappas....very bad speakers for the money. Even if you could find the kappa components for under $100 new it still wouldn't be worth it. Zero midbass, brain melting highs, crappy xovers. Don't give them a second look


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

:thumbup: will do. thanks guys.


----------



## BryanC 95SE-R (Mar 24, 2004)

I bought alpine 2way speakers off ebay for $75 with shipping and they sound nice. thats just me though
bryan


----------

